# Rb26dett Swap



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Just for s**t and giggles has anyone done a RB26DETT swap into a B14 or B13???? if so what site i found one into a older sedan thats about it


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

You could probably import a Skyline for less money than it takes to do the full swap and conversion from fwd to rwd and everything else it entails.. Maybe that's not true, but I'm sure it would be very expensive if it were possible.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well that and it would be a one of a kind and that gets you great Kudo's!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Almost any engine swap is possible with the sufficient funds, but it would require a lot of relocating and probably an extension of the engine bay would be neccesary. But chances are the car would just spin wheels and hydroplane because of the weight concentration in the front. Anyways look at signals 600 hp silvia, plenty of power from an sr20


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

nah, just switch over to the skyline, all heil der skyline, and then move to the skyline forum, but don't forget the 200.......or b14....


----------

